# 7th Edition Tactica: Space Marines - Skyspear Assault Wing Formation



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Terminators, a storm raven, and a dreadnought coming in like a sledgehammer to the face. Whats not to love? The skyspear formation is one of the three formations found withing the Strikeforce Ultra dataslate and aims to deliver your forces in from the air rather than by land.

Heres a rundown of the formation:

*Formation*
One terminator squad
One terminator assault squad
One venerable dreadnought
One storm raven

*Restrictions*
Both terminator squads must be five strong
The venerable dreadnought and assault squad must deploy embarked in the storm raven
The storm raven must deploy in reserve
The terminator squad must deploy in reserve and deep strike

*Special Rules*
Fury of the Storm - Units in this formation have hammer of wrath on any turn they disembark from the formations storm raven

Swift Deployment - This formations terminator squad may move and shoot on the turn they deep strike

*Disadvantages*
Low model count - Weighing in at twelve models with a minimum point cost of 725, don't expect to be anything but outnumbered far more often than not.

No starting presence - Everything has to start in reserve, so the only way to field this formation is with other forces. And when you consider how many points your investing here, those others need to be pretty resilient.

Light armour - Armour 12, whether its on a flyer or walker, won't hold up forever against concentrated anti armour fire. If they go then your down to ten terminators, and throw enough dice at terminators and they will go down.

*Overall*
Not as tough as the hammerfall assault force due to a lack of armour 14, the skyspear makes up for this with the speed afforded by a flyer. All in all though, the skyspear formation is fragile since the terminator squads are only five strong and your only sources of armour are a dreadnought and storm raven (barring any other forces you might bring alongside this.)

An interesting idea that could make for a tough game.


Possible Builds
Chapter Tactics - Salamanders
Terminator squad
Heavy flamer

Terminator assault squad
3x Thunder hammer and storm shield

Venerable dreadnought
Twin linked heavy flamer, heavy flamer

Storm raven
Twin linked lascannon, twin linked multi melta

Total: 770


Chapter tactics - Imperial Fists
Terminator squad
Assault cannon, chainfist

Terminator assault squad
3x Thunder hammer and storm shield

Venerable dreadnought
2x Twin linked autocannon

Storm Raven
Typhoon missile launcher, hurricane bolter sponsons

Total: 835


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice write up.

Would this be better to run with a fortress army or something more aggressive?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

IntereoVivo said:


> Would this be better to run with a fortress army or something more aggressive?


Since this formation winds up being a heft point investment, I'd say its complimented by something more defensive. Or, at the very least, stuff that can survive a turn or two of shooting before reserves come in.

Tau, Militarum, and Marines are all good armies to use this with. Ally in marines or Tau and bring a stormwing formation or fire support cadre or a mechanized militarum army.


----------

